# Top College basketall programs of all time



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

This is a fund topic every off-season. Lets discuss everyone's Top college basketball programs of all-time..

Not programs for ESPN area (25 years) even programs before 25 years. TOp Programs since Dr. James Naismith invented the game. Sorry youngins which include myself (28) do not pick programs that recent sucess. My top programs include schools with not so recent success.

1-Kentucky
2-Kansas
3-North Carolina-----Insert UCLA at #3 and move everyone down *edit*
4-Duke----which last couple summers I had them bottom half of top 10
5-Indiana
6-Louisville
7-Oklahoma State
8-Arizona
9-UCONN
10-Syracuse
11-Arkansas
12-Temple
13-Ohio State
14-Pennslyvania
15-Temple
16-NC State
17-Princeton
18-Michigan State
19-Michigan
20-Georgetown
21-Utah
22-St. John's
23-Kansas State
24-Illionis
25-UNLV


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HOLD UP NOW! 

1. U-C-L-A​ 

Maybe you're just saying UCLA is just so far above everyone that, by not mentioning them, they're a given for best program ever.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

TM said:


> HOLD UP NOW!
> 
> 1. U-C-L-A​
> 
> Maybe you're just saying UCLA is just so far above everyone that, by not mentioning them, they're a given for best program ever.



I think he just forgot UCLA because it isn't even in the top 25?

What about San Francisco, back in the 50's they were unbeatable with Bill Russell.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^did they go back-to-back ('56 &'57?)?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I added uCLA to my list, #4.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

1. UCLA (easily)
2. Kentucky
3. UNC
4. Kansas
5. Duke
everyone else


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

kansasalumn said:


> I added uCLA to my list, #4.



#4? They have more titles than anyone.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Ghost said:


> #4? They have more titles than anyone.


I am also looking at the "Overrall" picture not just a decade plus of pure dominance winning the championships. and I change them to #3 now, and move everyone down


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

With players like Lew Alcindor, Bill Walton, Baron Davis and also have won 11 ncca titles
1964	1971
1965	1972
1967	1973
1968	1975
1969	1995
1970

And also coach John Wooden
That's atleast 15 reasons why I think UCLA should be ranked no 1


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Yes they won more titles than anyone. But I am looking at the overrall picture. 

This is one men's opinon.


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> Yes they won more titles than anyone. But I am looking at the overrall picture.
> 
> This is one men's opinon.


I do not think anyone would begrudge you your opinion. However, I think if you have any team (in your case Kentucky and Kansas) ahead of UCLA, you should explain why. It is extraordinarily hard to make a case against UCLA. They have:

The most titles in history with 11 championships
The longest winning streak in history with 88 games
Two of the most dominant players in NCAA history with Lew Alcindor and Bill Walton (does any other program have two of the top ten?)
Arguably the greatest coach in NCAA history in John Wooden

The only knock against them I could see is that they won a large percentage of their championships in a 12 year span (10 of the 11), but how much that gets weighed is debatable.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

jsm27 said:


> [strike]Arguably[/strike] the greatest coach in NCA history in John Wooden


Unarguable :biggrin:


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Not to have UCLA as top 2 is a logic question. Yes UCLA won the most titles, but remember it was during a pure dominace period of time. They won only one out of that dominance. Yes they produce many pro stars. Yes they had perhaps one of the top 5 coaches of all time (dean, phog, rupp, knight in my opinon no order). The top three winning schools are UK, KU, UNC.. 

They are a top 3 program, and that is undebateable. Most people agreed that UCLA and UK is in the top 3, but many disagree who is the third one, and the most popluar two are Kansas and North Carolina


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> Not to have UCLA as top 2 is a logic question. Yes UCLA won the most titles, but remember it was during a pure dominace period of time. They won only one out of that dominance. Yes they produce many pro stars. Yes they had perhaps one of the top 5 coaches of all time (dean, phog, rupp, knight in my opinon no order). The top three winning schools are UK, KU, UNC..
> 
> They are a top 3 program, and that is undebateable. Most people agreed that UCLA and UK is in the top 3, but many disagree who is the third one, and the most popluar two are Kansas and North Carolina


I see your point, and it is a valid one. So based on your criteria, makes your argument for the teams you have ranked ahead of UCLA. I am sure an argument could be made that the era of dominance by UCLA trumps the championships won by others. For example, Kansas has two championships 36 years apart (1952 and 1988). Kentucky has seven championships, but only three since 1958 (so four came before the NCAA was truly integrated). Are these the profiles of teams that can knock off a 11-time champion?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

jsm27 said:


> I see your point, and it is a valid one. So based on your criteria, makes your argument for the teams you have ranked ahead of UCLA. I am sure an argument could be made that the era of dominance by UCLA trumps the championships won by others. For example, Kansas has two championships 36 years apart (1952 and 1988). Kentucky has seven championships, but only three since 1958 (so four came before the NCAA was truly integrated). Are these the profiles of teams that can knock off a 11-time champion?


I just look beyond the pure dominance of those 11 years. Great feat. One of the greatest ever right along Atlanta Braves playoff dominance. no doubt abou it. 

They still a top 3 program in my book. Heck Sporting News in their greatest mag last summer had 
UK, UCLA, UNC, Kansas. 

I noticed that you said that UK had 4 before NCAA was truly intergated, Kansas did too in 1922 and 1923 as Helms Champions. Just a side note.

Can those championship teams of UK and KU can beat UCLA championships teams as what you asked? Not sure. It is a speculation question.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> Can those championship teams of UK and KU can beat UCLA championships teams as what you asked? Not sure. It is a speculation question.


 :no:


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

TM said:


> :no:



why shaking head for? It is all stiuplation if a team from one era can beat a team from another era. You never know what would happen


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> why shaking head for? It is all stiuplation if a team from one era can beat a team from another era. You never know what would happen


I assume you mean "speculation".

You are right, it is all speculation. However, when ranking anything, you have criteria to determine the order. It should not matter if the teams went head to head. If your criteria is the number of championships, then you rank accordingly. If your criteria is the number of successful NBA players from each program, again, you rank accordingly. You can rank however you deem apprpriate. But to rank any team ahead of UCLA, who most would regard as the most successful program of all-time, you should be able to present the case for the teams you rank ahead of them.

For example, Michael Jordan is considered by most to be the best player in NBA history. Some would argue the case for Wilt Chamberlain. Those people have the right to rank the Stilt over Jordan, but should at least be able to present their argument.


----------



## Hit The Gym Slob (May 22, 2006)

Cinncinnati is an all time top 25 program.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> why shaking head for? It is all stiuplation if a team from one era can beat a team from another era. You never know what would happen


Aside from Wilt, no college player past/present can match up with Alcindor.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Top 25 Modern Teams - Since 1985

Duke
North Carolina
Kansas
Kentucky
Arizona
Syracuse
Indiana
Connecticut
Illinois
Oklahoma
UCLA
Michigan St
Arkansas
Maryland
Louisville
Michigan
Cincinnati
Florida
Purdue
Georgetown
Texas
Georgia Tech
Oklahoma St
Temple
Alabama


Top 25 Team Programs - Last Ten Years

Duke
Kentucky
Arizona
Connecticut
Kansas
Michigan St
North Carolina
Maryland
Illinois
Florida
Stanford
Texas
Syracuse
Cincinnati
UCLA
Oklahoma
Wisconsin
Utah
Oklahoma St
Indiana
Gonzaga
Wake Forest
Louisville
Ohio St
Boston College



Top 25 Programs - Last Five Years

Connecticut
Duke
Kansas
Florida
Texas
Illinois
Kentucky
Arizona
Syracuse
Pitt
Oklahoma
Gonzaga
Michigan St
Oklahoma St
Maryland
North Carolina
Wisconsin
Wake Forest
Alabama
NC St.
Miss St.
Cincinnati
Stanford
Indiana
UCLA


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Top 25 Programs - Last Five Years
> 
> Connecticut
> Duke
> ...


It is pretty amazing to see Mississippi State on this list, considering all their recruits that skipped college (Bender, Outlaw, Lang...did I miss anyone?).


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

NC State didn't know what they had in Herb :no:


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Just a reminder for those new to my lists - they are totally objective (sort of - my formula is subjective). It is a pure calculation, so ther is no bias. Have an excel spreadsheet so I can run these lists pretty quickly, and paste here.

Basically, it rewards consistency and it does help to do well in the tourney.

A 1 seed, will earn you 16 points, 2 seed 15 pts, .... 16 seed, 1 pts
Depending how you do in the tourney you get 0,1,3,6,10,15,21 pts.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The full list of teams who have earned points since 64 field tourney in 1985.

1	Duke	495
2	North Carolina	409
3	Kansas	407
4	Kentucky	382
5	Arizona	377
6	Syracuse	321
7	Indiana	296
8	Connecticut	279
9	Illinois	273
10	Oklahoma	271
11	UCLA	269
12	Michigan St	263
13	Arkansas	230
14	Maryland	226
15	Louisville	225
16	Michigan	219
17	Cincinnati	213
18	Florida	212
19	Purdue	209
20	Georgetown	209
21	Texas	200
22	Georgia Tech	200
23	Oklahoma St	195
24	Temple	193
25	Alabama	179
26	Stanford	178
27	Wake Forest	173
28	Utah	169
29	St. John's	169
30	UNLV	164
31	Misssouri	162
32	LSU	158
33	Ohio St	154
34	Memphis	154
35	Iowa	154
36	Villanova	143
37	Pitt	138
38	NC St.	136
39	Iowa St	130
40	Virginia 127
41	Xavier	125
42	Seton Hall	125
43	Wisconsin	123
44	Massachussets	111
45	Boston College	108
46	Gonzaga	102
47	Tulsa	101
48	Miss St.	101
49	Notre Dame	100
50	California	96
51	Charlotte	94
52	Minnesota	92
53	Depaul	91
54	Marquette	89
55	Georgia	87
56	Auburn	84
57	Washington	79
58	UAB	77
59	New Mexico 76
60	BYU	76
61	Providence	75
62	Texas Tech 72
63	Florida St	72
64	Clemson	72
65	UTEP	71
66	Tennessee	71
67	St. Joseph's	69
68	Vanderbilt	68
69	USC	68
70	Kansas St	63
71	Western Kentucky	62
72	West Virginia	60
73	Ole Miss	56
74	Creighton	56
75	Nebraska	55
76	George Washington	52
77	Oregon 51
78	Southern Illinois	50
79	Princeton	48
80	New Mexico St	48
81	Miami Florida	48
82	Rhode Island	47
83	Virginia Tech	43
84	Bradley	43
85	South Carolina	41
86	Penn	40
87	Dayton	40
88	Murray St	39
89	Penn St.	36
90	Miami Ohio	36
91	St. Louis	35
92	Oregon St.	35
93	Pepperdine	34
94	Nevada Reno	34
95	Navy	34
96	SW Missouri St	33
97	Ball St	33
98	Arizona St	33
99	Utah St.	32
100	Louisiana Tech	32
101	SMU	31
102	Lasalle	31
103	Wichita St	30
104	Richmond	29
105	Old Dominion	29
106	New Orleans	29
107	Kent 29
108	Butler	28
109	Illinois St.	27
110	TCU	26
111	Wyoming	25
112	VCU	25
113	Loyola Marymount	25
114	Evansville	25
115	Valparaiso	24
116	Pacific	24
117	George Mason	24
118	Wisconsin Green Bay	23
119	Tulane	23
120	Southern Alabama	23
121	Eastern Michigan	23
122	Eastern Tennessee	22
123	Houston	21
124	Wisconsin Milwaukee	20
125	UNC Wilmington	20
126	Northern Iowa	20
127	Manhattan	20
128	UC Santa Barbara	19
129	St. Mary's	19
130	Iona	19
131	UT Chattanooga	18
132	Santa Clara	18
133	Colorado St	18
134	College of Charleston	18
135	Northeast LA	17
136	Fresno St	17
137	Loyola (IL)	16
138	Hawaii	16
139	Drexel	16
140	Colorado 16
141	Bucknell	16
142	San Diego St	14
143	Montana 14
144	Illinois - Chicago	14
145	Detroit	14
146	Deleware	14
147	Western Michigan	13
148	Weber St	13
149	Southwest Louisiana	13
150	Southern	13
151	Rutgers	13
152	Ohio	12
153	NC A&T	12
154	Middle Tenn St	12
155	Texas A&M	11
156	Louisiana Lafayette	11
157	Central Michigan	11
158	Austin Peay	11
159	Winthrop	10
160	Southern Miss	10
161	Long Beach St	10
162	Indiana St	10
163	Holy Cross	10
164	Davidson	10
165	Air Force	10
166	Washington St	9
167	Siena	9
168	Jacksonville	9
169	Boston University	9
170	Boise St	9
171	Baylor	9
172	Arkansas - LR	9
173	Vermont	8
174	South Florida	8
175	South Carolina St	8
176	Norhteastern	8
177	Monmouth	8
178	Idaho 8
179	Georgia St	8
180	Texas Southern	7
181	St. Peter's	7
182	Samford	7
183	Northern Illinois	7
184	Hofstra	7
185	Coppin St	7
186	Charleston	7
187	Central Florida	7
188	Marshall	6
189	Fairfield	6
190	Cleveland St	6
191	Texas San Antonio	5
192	Tennesse St	5
193	Saint Bonaventure	5
194	Northwestern St	5
195	Nicholls St	5
196	Montana St	5
197	Marist	5
198	FDU-Teaneck	5
199	Central Connecticut St.	5
200	SE Missouri St	4
201	San Diego 4
202	Robert Morris	4
203	Norhthern Arizona	4
204	Miss Valley St	4
205	McNeese St	4
206	Long Island	4
207	Lafayette	4
208	Hampton	4
209	Georgia Southern	4
210	Eastern Illinois	4
211	Canisius	4
212	Cal St. Northridge	4
213	Troy St.	3
214	SW Texas St	3
215	Southern Utah	3
216	San Francisco	3
217	Rider	3
218	Portland	3
219	NC Greensboro	3
220	James Madison	3
221	Fordham	3
222	Coastal Carolina	3
223	Appalachian St	3
224	Wagner	2
225	Towson St	2
226	St. Francis Pa	2
227	Sam Houston St.	2
228	North Texas	2
229	Mount St. Mary's	2
230	Loyola (Md)	2
231	Liberty	2
232	Lehigh	2
233	Jackson St. 2
234	Florida Atlantic	2
235	Florida A&M	2
236	Eastern Washington	2
237	Eastern Kentucky	2
238	Colgate	2
239	Brown	2
240	Arkansas St	2
241	Alcorn St	2
242	Alabama St	2
243	Akron	2
244	Wright St	1
245	Western Carolina	1
246	UNC Asheville	1
247	San Jose St	1
248	Radford	1
249	Prairie View	1
250	Oral Roberts	1
251	Oakland	1
252	Mercer	1
253	Lamar	1
254	IUPUI	1
255	Idaho St	1
256	Howard	1
257	Florida International	1
258	East Carolina	1
259	Delware St	1
260	Cornell	1
261	Campbell	1
262	Belmont	1
263	Albany	1
264	Alabama A&M	1


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> I noticed that you said that UK had 4 before NCAA was truly intergated, Kansas did too in 1922 and 1923 as Helms Champions. Just a side note.


Helms Trophy means ****. Let's continue.


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

*top b-ball programs in NCAA*

My tops are: Uconn, Duke, UNC, Florida, Kentucky


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: top b-ball programs in NCAA*

and im not talking of all time


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: top b-ball programs in NCAA*



dynamiks said:


> My tops are: Uconn, Duke, UNC, Florida, Kentucky


Not a bad list. Texas and Arizona aren't so bad either.

I believe UCONN, after this draft, has the most alumuni currently playing in the NBA.

Richard Hamilton
Ray Allen
Charlie Villanueva
Ben Gordon
Emeka Okafor
Caron Butler
Rudy Gay
Marcus Williams
Hilton Armstrong
Josh Boone
Kevin Ollie
Jake Voskuhl
Clifford Robinson
Denham Brown - will play in the league next year
Rashad Anderson - may play in the league next year


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: top b-ball programs in NCAA*

UCLA is good too


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: top b-ball programs in NCAA*



sov82 said:


> Not a bad list. Texas and Arizona aren't so bad either.
> 
> I believe UCONN, after this draft, has the most alumuni currently playing in the NBA.
> 
> ...


Donyell Marshall too.


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: top b-ball programs in NCAA*



pmac34 said:


> UCLA is good too


they were good back in the days. But hasn't reached the status which it once was at.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: top b-ball programs in NCAA*

10 national championships in approximately 15 years... i don't think they'll ever reach that status again. they're pretty good, and they're only getting better.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: top b-ball programs in NCAA*

...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: top b-ball programs in NCAA*

If we are talking about right now. I think the best metric is performance by the program over the last five years. Based on a formula combining regular season performance and tourney performance, below is a list of the best programs in the country... right now.

1. Connecticut
2. Duke
3. Kansas
4. Florida
5. Texas
6. Illinois
7. Kentucky
8. Arizona
9. Syracuse
10. Pitt
11. Oklahoma
12. Gonzaga
13. Michigan St
14. Oklahoma St
15. Maryland
16. North Carolina
17. Wisconsin
18. Wake Forest
19. Alabama
20. NC St.

UNC at 16 can be argued, but remember this team missed the tournament 2 of the last 5 years.

Subjectively it is better then #16, but my formula which I am generally satisfied with is objective.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: top b-ball programs in NCAA*

Imn not going to rank them but UConn are definitely the college powerhouse.
But Kansas has to up there. Their recruiting power over the past few years is just magnificent. Now they just need to win the national championship


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: top b-ball programs in NCAA*



dynamiks said:


> they were good back in the days. But hasn't reached the status which it once was at.


they got pretty far without a big star. 
thats all coaching


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: top b-ball programs in NCAA*

Pretty far in the past, or pretty far this year? In the past they had Walton and Kareem. This year they had first rounder Jordan Farmar, likely 2007 first rounder Luc Richard-Mbah a Moute, and very good college shooter in Aaron Afflalo. They had some stars.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: top b-ball programs in NCAA*

and in the late 90's they had players like Baron Davis.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: top b-ball programs in NCAA*

... and Toby Bailey :raised_ey


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: top b-ball programs in NCAA*



TM said:


> ... and Toby Bailey :raised_ey


well Bailey was awesome when he was here


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: top b-ball programs in NCAA*



Ghost said:


> and in the late 90's they had players like Baron Davis.




And in the mid 90's they had players like the O'Bannon brothers.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: top b-ball programs in NCAA*

Tyus Edney


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: top b-ball programs in NCAA*

UCLA player turned Washington coach Cameron Dollar...


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: top b-ball programs in NCAA*

Villanova program is starting to look good as of late. Arizona always has nice recruits.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: top b-ball programs in NCAA*



dynamiks said:


> Villanova program is starting to look good as of late. Arizona always has nice recruits.





Arizona has always been one of the top programs.
Villanova would have been huge if they had managed to recruit in state products Henderson and Ellington


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: top b-ball programs in NCAA*

UCLA had Reggie Miller in the '80s, don't forget that.


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: top b-ball programs in NCAA*

Arizona has been top cause of there recruits. Which schools do you think work on player developments?


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: top b-ball programs in NCAA*

I think UConn is best at player development. They take unheralded players and turn them into NBA first rounders. The last 3 big men, Emeka, Boone, and Armstrong were barely top 100 recruits. Charlie V was highly touted, but he grew as well.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: top b-ball programs in NCAA*

moved to college basketball forums with merged with the original thread in the college forums


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

threads merged from a thread that was moved.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: top b-ball programs in NCAA*



dynamiks said:


> Arizona has been top cause of there recruits. Which schools do you think work on player developments?


That would be the only reason Wisconsin is on the list. Developing unheralded recruits (but they're definitely getting better!!) over 4 years (a player leaving early is VERY rare) combined with one of the top 10 active coaches in the NCAA, Bo Ryan, has inexplicably put us in the top 20. In 1997 I didn't even know Wisconsin had a basketball team.


----------



## ehh (May 5, 2006)

*Re: top b-ball programs in NCAA*



Like A Breath said:


> I think UConn is best at player development. They take unheralded players and turn them into NBA first rounders. The last 3 big men, Emeka, Boone, and Armstrong were barely top 100 recruits.



While Duke does the opposite.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: top b-ball programs in NCAA*



JuniorNoboa said:


> If we are talking about right now. I think the best metric is performance by the program over the last five years. Based on a formula combining regular season performance and tourney performance, below is a list of the best programs in the country... right now.
> 
> 1. Connecticut
> 2. Duke
> ...


You have UK ranked alot higher than what I would have them. No higher than 20 I say. They have alot to prove next season.

I would say the rest of the list is right on the money though. Nice list.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: top b-ball programs in NCAA*



ehh said:


> While Duke does the opposite.


like Shelden Williams & JJ Redick? :angel:


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Where is Indiana? C'mon now man!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

they haven't made much noise since Alfrod was wearing those candy stripped warmups... Although they did put it to Duke in '02


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Arkansas used to be good...


----------



## Middy (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: top b-ball programs in NCAA*



dynamiks said:


> Arizona has been top cause of there recruits. Which schools do you think work on player developments?


that's one of the silliest posts in this thread.

Arizona has, historically, never gotten the top level recruits (McD's type) until the past five years or so. Lute Olson has made a name for himself by developing unheralded recuits into bigtime gamers (Steve Kerr, Gilbert Arenas, many more).


----------



## DUKE>YOURMOM (Jul 23, 2006)

Something to be said for consistancy, which is why programs like UK and UNC are much more impressive than UCLA. Plus, there's the Sam Gilbert factor which knocks them down several notches.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

UCLA is overrated, considering they won most of their titles in one era. Instituitions like UK and UNC have shown the ability to win it in different eras.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

HB said:


> UCLA is overrated, considering they won most of their titles in one era. Instituitions like UK and UNC have shown the ability to win it in different eras.


I have to agree. You would have to be a UK or UNC fan to really understand the tradition and pride of their programs. For someone to say that UCLA ranks over UK or UNC is ridiculous.


----------



## ben I.U. fan (Jan 26, 2006)

1.ucla
2.uk
3.unc
4.IU
5.kansas


----------



## butchII (Mar 15, 2006)

I agree with ben from IU pretty much. 

If you dont think UCLA is #1 all-time you have a jaded view. Dont forget they were in the final game (again) this year...the program more than stands the test of time.


----------

